# Firestar's Journey



## Tehachopi (Dec 12, 2015)

This is going to be a journal of my rescue betta Firestar. First a bit of background. I work in a pet store and have owned bettas for at least 4 years now so I try to advise customers in the store particularly against the "betta kits". You know how happy I am to hear a customer say the 5 gallon tank they are buying is for their betta. Many of my shifts I wind up being the betta feeder and cleaner so I get to see and watch them all in their sad cups. Firestar wasn't particularly pretty compared to some of our others but he had character. The poor red twintail had a slightly crooked spine and was well missing half of his " twintails". The unfortunate fish had chewed them off likely in a combination of hunger, boredom, stress and poor water quality. Conditions at the store have improved as fish are now fed every other day rather than every third and cleaned more often. I took pity on him and have begun treating him and nursing him back to health. 

Currently Firestar is being treated with Melafix to aid in regrowth and avoid infection in a small hospital tank. A much larger home is all prepared for this little fish when he gets better. Our 20 gallon community tank is full of peaceful fish who have tolerated bettas in the past so he will be welcome being a docile fish himself. Even mirrors can't get a flare out of him! I will post pictures of this poor boy in the morning.


----------

